
Introducing the McLaren MP4-X - dmmalam
http://www.mclaren.com/formula1/car/mclaren-mp4-x/
======
jhugg
The best thing about this page is that amongst all of the techinial features,
they snuck in “Targeted Ads” as a feature of the car.

------
2bluesc
The video looks like a bad Tron parody

